

Blake Ross's goodbye letter to Facebook - zoltar92
http://www.sfgate.com/technology/businessinsider/article/Facebook-s-Product-Director-Is-Leaving-And-He-4301249.php

======
rdl
I wonder if Quora will unblock his account now :)

~~~
codezero
If so, the definition of "the full Blake Ross" will have to change...
<http://qr.ae/TGDrL>

Side note: before this question was merged -- random people actually did this
(~2 a year).

